# New Puritan Reprint Titles



## PresReformed (Nov 6, 2007)

Puritan Reprints has recently published...

"The Life of President Edwards" by Sereno E. Dwight. This is a 772 page, gray, cloth bound hardcover. Retail price of $60, Puritan Reprint price $35. 

"The Life and Character of the Late Reverend, Learned, and Pious Mr. Jonathan Edwards" by Samuel Hopkins. This is a 120 page paperback. Retail price of $18, Puritan Reprint price $9.

"The Life of Charles Hodge" by A.A. Hodge. This is a 640 page, gray, cloth bound hardcover. Retail price $55, Puritan Reprint price of $30.

"The Pastor and the Prelate" by David Calderwood and "Select Works of James Begg on Worship" will both be available within a few weeks. I am also working on a facsimile of William Perkins "A Golden Chain" that should be available shortly once I iron out all the kinks.

Contact me if you are interested in purchasing any of these books.

Thank you,
Greg


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Nov 6, 2007)

PresReformed said:


> I am also working on a facsimile of William Perkins "A Golden Chain" that should be available shortly once I iron out all the kinks.



Brilliant! Can't wait. Thanks so much for this brother.


----------



## westminken (Nov 6, 2007)

I wouldn't mind getting the Hodge biography and the Edwards biography by Dwight.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 6, 2007)

Well done, Greg!


----------



## PresReformed (Nov 7, 2007)

Thank you Andrew


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 10, 2007)

That is a great work you are doing Greg, I look forward to reading your books by John Gill and John Cotton on psalmody.


----------



## PresReformed (Nov 14, 2007)

Here is a link to my Amazon storefront where the prices are a little more reasonable.


Amazon.com: puritanreprints_com Storefront


----------



## Mayflower (Nov 14, 2007)

Is there also a distro. in Europe were we can order your books ? Any information would be helpfull!!


----------



## PresReformed (Nov 14, 2007)

Mayflower said:


> Is there also a distro. in Europe were we can order your books ? Any information would be helpfull!!



I can now distribute them from the UK so anybody interested can let me know and I'll have them drop shipped to you. I suppose I can use paypal for these orders.


----------



## Mayflower (Nov 14, 2007)

PresReformed said:


> Mayflower said:
> 
> 
> > Is there also a distro. in Europe were we can order your books ? Any information would be helpfull!!
> ...



Are you familiar with :

Kees de Wildt, he is diong the distro. for Europe. You can take contact with him at:

[email protected]

Den Hertog Houten
Elzenkade 6 
3992 AC Houten
The Netherlands


----------



## PresReformed (Nov 15, 2007)

Mayflower said:


> PresReformed said:
> 
> 
> > Mayflower said:
> ...



Distribution for who?


----------



## Mayflower (Nov 15, 2007)

PresReformed said:


> Mayflower said:
> 
> 
> > PresReformed said:
> ...



He is diong: Soli deo gloria, Banner of truth, Solid ground books and many more......


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 22, 2007)

Select Works of James Begg on Worship

The Pastor and the Prelate by David Calderwood


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 22, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Select Works of James Begg on Worship
> 
> The Pastor and the Prelate by David Calderwood



More good stuff; keep them coming


----------



## D. Paul (Nov 22, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Select Works of James Begg on Worship
> 
> The Pastor and the Prelate by David Calderwood



Andrew, since you make note of the works of Begg, maybe you could offer some words to my post under "Worship" in the Theology threads: Begg's Anarchy in Worship". Please?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 28, 2007)

Greg -- My copy of _The Pastor and the Prelate_ arrived today. Thank you for your excellent service in making this available!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 10, 2007)

My copy of _Select Works of James Begg on Worship_ arrived today. Looks like sweet reading.


----------



## MW (Dec 10, 2007)

It's good to see these readily available today.

It's worth pointing out that in James Begg's work against Organs one will also find a reprint of his father's work on the same subject, which must be rated as one of the best treatments because of its clarity and conciseness.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 11, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> It's good to see these readily available today.
> 
> It's worth pointing out that in James Begg's work against Organs one will also find a reprint of his father's work on the same subject, which must be rated as one of the best treatments because of its clarity and conciseness.



What was his father called?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 11, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> armourbearer said:
> 
> 
> > It's good to see these readily available today.
> ...



Also James Begg (the senior James Begg lived from 1762-1845; the younger lived from 1808 to 1883). BTW, You can read Begg's Memoirs online here.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 11, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> It's good to see these readily available today.
> 
> It's worth pointing out that in James Begg's work against Organs one will also find a reprint of his father's work on the same subject, which must be rated as one of the best treatments because of its clarity and conciseness.


Another good article from a Southern Presbyterian. is the one by Adger, A Denial Of Divine Right For Organs In Public Worship, at The Blue Banner Archive.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 11, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > armourbearer said:
> ...



They were not very original when it came to names in those days Thanks for the resource.


----------



## MW (Dec 11, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Also James Begg (the senior James Begg lived from 1762-1845; the younger lived from 1808 to 1883). BTW, You can read Begg's Memoirs online here.



Interesting memoirs overall, but disappointing with regard to his Australasian journey.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 11, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Also James Begg (the senior James Begg lived from 1762-1845; the younger lived from 1808 to 1883). BTW, You can read Begg's Memoirs online here.
> ...



How so, Pastor Winzer?


----------



## MW (Dec 11, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> armourbearer said:
> 
> 
> > VirginiaHuguenot said:
> ...



The Free Church General Assembly favoured an unprincipled union in Australia between establishmentarians and voluntaries, because they thought Colonial churches did not face the kind of problems which the Free Church faced from an established church in Scotland. A remnant of the Free Church in Australia remained out of the union and were subsequently disowwned by the Scottish GA. Begg and other constitutionalists were later against union with the United Presbyterians because it would entail relaxing subscription to the Confession, especially on the establishment principle. This makes one naturally inquisitive as to the way Begg conducted himself towards the different bodies in Australia; but we're not given any information in the memoirs.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 12, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > armourbearer said:
> ...



Thanks - this is very interesting to me. I have been interested in educating myself on Presbyterian church history in Australia in general. Do you have any book/article recommendations in that vein? Any particular thoughts on Rowland Ward's _The Bush Still Burns: The Presbyterian and Reformed Faith in Australia 1788-1988_?


----------



## PresReformed (Dec 12, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Greg -- My copy of _The Pastor and the Prelate_ arrived today. Thank you for your excellent service in making this available!
> 
> My copy of Select Works of James Begg on Worship arrived today. Looks like sweet reading.



Thank you Andrew. You can get better deals on my Amazon page if you wait a few weeks for my books to be posted there, or you can order them directly from me. I have "The Life of timothy Dwight" available now. I should be finished with the 2 volume collection of his sermons soon. Still working on "Golden Chain"


----------



## MW (Dec 12, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Thanks - this is very interesting to me. I have been interested in educating myself on Presbyterian church history in Australia in general. Do you have any book/article recommendations in that vein? Any particular thoughts on Rowland Ward's _The Bush Still Burns: The Presbyterian and Reformed Faith in Australia 1788-1988_?



Andrew, For a broad view, Iain Murray has a book on Australian Church History. There is an older Free Church history, but it would be unobtainable now. Rowland's is well researched and provides good historical information; but it's not plain history and has numerous "theological spins" put on it from Rowland's distinct perspective. If you have DSCHT, Allan Harman has contributed articles on James Forbes (Victoria) and William M'Intyre (New South Wales), who were the leaders and stalwarts of the Disruption movement in Australia. There should be a few articles from William M'Intyre at the PCEA website, which I made available when I managed the site, e.g. justification, vows.


----------



## PresReformed (Dec 24, 2007)

Volume 1 of Timothy Dwight's Sermons is now available on Lulu. It should be available on Amazon for around $25 in a few weeks. Still working on volume 2.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 2, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> It's good to see these readily available today.
> 
> It's worth pointing out that in James Begg's work against Organs one will also find a reprint of his father's work on the same subject, which must be rated as one of the best treatments because of its clarity and conciseness.



Having read the two Begg treasties on organs/instrumental music today, I wholeheartedly concur.


----------



## PresReformed (Mar 9, 2008)

Volume 2 Timothy Dwight's Sermons is now finished and available on Lulu and my Amazon storefront (cheaper).


----------

